# الأذن الصنـاعــيـــــــــــــــــــة ... وداعــــاً للصـمـــــــــــــــم !!!



## حسنين علي موسى (13 أبريل 2007)

يقول الباري عز و جل في كتابه الكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئاً وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون )

صدق الله العظيم

يعتمد إدراك الإنسان لعالمه الخارجي على المعلومات التي يستقبلها عبر حواسه الخمسة ، السمع , البصر, الشم , الذوق و اللمس ، وحدوث أي خلل في أية واحدة من هذه الحواس سينجم عنه العديد من الصعوبات والمشاكل التي سيعاني منها الإنسان.

من الحواس الهامة التي سأتطرق إلى أهميتها هي حاسة السمع وما ينجم عن صعوبات لدى إصابتها بأي خلل أو عجز وأثر ذلك على الإنسان فهذه الحاسة تلعب دوراً رئيسياً في نمو الإنسان و تجعله قادراً على تعلم اللغة لتمكنه من فهم بيئته ومعرفة المخاطر المحيطة بها كما إنها تشكل حجر الزاوية بالنسبة لتطور سلوك الإنسان الاجتماعي.

فسلجيا ً، تعتبر الأذن البشرية العضو المباشر عن حاسة السمع في جسم الإنسان فهي المسؤولة عن سماع الأصوات وتمييزها, درجة, شدة, ونوعاً. كما إنها تتميز بتعقيد تكوينها حيث تتألف من أجزاء مختلفة كثيرة جداً يصعب تصورها إلا برؤيتها مشرحة. هذه الأجزاء المختلفة المتعددة تقوم بجمع التموجات الصوتية وتوصلها إلى الأجزاء الداخلية من الأذن, حيث تحملها إلى المخ بواسطة العصب السمعي لتمييزها.

تشريحياً ، يمكن تقسيم الأذن البشرية تبعاً لترتيب وضع أجزائها ووظيفتها ــ إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية :

القسم الأول ــ أو الأذن الخارجية Outer Ear وتتكون من هيكل غضروفي يدعى بالصيوان Pinna, وهو الجزء الخارجي الظاهر من الأذن وليس له وظائف مهمة بالنسبة للإنسان باستثناء تجميع الموجات الصوتية و من ثم تمريرها إلى قناة الأذن الخارجية Ear Canal و التي هي عبارة عن مجرى عام يمتد في الجمجمة تنتشر في جدرانه غدد تفرز مواد دهنية صفراء اللون ضرورية لصحة الأذن, وتتصل القناة بالهواء الخارجي ومن الداخل بغشاء الطبلة Ear Drum, وهو الغشاء الحاجز بين الأذن الخارجية والأذن الوسطى.

القسم الثاني ــ أو الأذن الوسطى Middle Ear وهي عبارة عن تجويف يقع بين الأذن الخارجية و الأذن الداخلية يكون مليء بالهواء للحفاظ على توازن الضغط على الطبلة من الجانبين. يوجد في هذا التجويف ثلاثة عظيمات صغيرة متصلة ببعضها البعض وتسمى ، حسب شكلها وترتيبها من الخارج إلى الداخل ، المطرقة Malleus ويتصل أحد طرفيه بطبلة الأذن والطرف الأخر بعظم السندان Incus الذي يكون في الوسط ليتصل به من جهة العظم الركابيStapes بواسطة أربطة عضلية ويتصل من الجهة الأخرى بفتحة بين الأذن الوسطى والداخلية, تدعى بالكوة البيضية . كما تتصل الأذن الوسطى بالبلعوم بواسطة مجرى خاص بوقي الشكل يدعى قناة أوستاكي Eustachian Tube يتصل بواسطته الهواء الخارجي بهواء الأذن الوسطى, فيتعادل الضغطان المؤثران على طرفي الطبلة.

القسم الثالث ـــ وهو الأذن الداخلية Inner Ear وتتألف من مجار داخل عظام القحفOccepital Bones تشتمل على بعض أكياس غشائية وقنوات ذات اعوجاجات كثيرة جداً, لذلك تدعى الأذن الداخلية بالتيه, وهذا التيه على نوعين التيه العظمي ، ويتألف من تجاويف عظمية متعرجة تدعى ( الدهليز وهو تجويف بيضي الشكل يتصل بالأذن الوسطى بفتحتين هما الكوة البيضية والكوة المستديرة) ومن القنوات الهلالية وعددها ثلاث ، اثنتان شاقوليتان متعامدتان تنفتحان بفتحة مشتركة في الدهليز, وقناة أفقية تنفتح كذلك في الدهليز وتمثل القنوات الثلاث الأبعاد الهندسية الثلاثة ويرتبط عملها بتوازن الجسم. التيه الغشائي وهو غشاء رقيق يبطن جميع تجاويف التيه العظمي ولذلك يكتسب شكله تماماً. ويعزل التيهين عن بعضهما سائلاً آخر يعرف باللمف الداخلي فيه تنتهي الأعصاب السمعية. الجزء الأخر المهم الذي تتألف منه الأذن الداخلية والمسؤول بشكل رئيسي عن عملية السمع هو الحلزون أو القوقع Cochlea. وهو عبارة عن أنبوب ملتف على نفسه (بشكل مشابه لصدفة الحلزون). يتفرع العصب السمعي Auditory Nerve في الأذن الداخلية وعلى الأخص في الحلزون فتتصل منتهياته العصبية بأوتار مشدودة كالأوتار الرنانة تدعى أوتار كورتي Corti Fibers(على أسم العالم الذي اكتشفها ولحظها قبل غيره) ولكل منها مفتاح عضلي يمكنها من الاشتداد والارتخاء بحسب حاجة الدماغ واستحسانه. ووضع هذه الأوتار والألياف شبيه بأوتار الأرغن, ففي كل أذن يوجد ثلاثة آلاف من هذه الأوتار المختلفة القياس, تتقاصر تدريجياً من نصف مليمتر إلى جزء من عشرين من المليمتر, وكل منها يردد طبقة مخصوصة من أجزاء الأنغام التي نسمعها في الطبيعة, بين هزيج الرعد القاصف ولهاث الطفل النائم. فالطويلة منها تتأثر من الأصوات منخفضة الدرجة ، أما القصيرة فتتأثر من الأصوات عالية الدرجة. 

يشكل الصوت ظاهرة طبيعية تنشأ من اهتزازات تموجية تنتقل في وسط مادي كالهواء, وبذلك يؤثر على حاسة السمع. وميكانيكية السمع تبدأ عندما يتم جمع الموجات الصوتية ونقلها إلى الأذن الداخلية عن طريق القسمان الخارجي والوسطي من الأذن البشرية , حيث سترتطم هذه بغشاء الطبلة مما سيؤدي إلى اهتزاز عظم المطرقة والذي سيحرك بدوره عظم السندان والذي بدوره سيحرك عظم الركابي فتدخل الاهتزازات الصوتية وتسبب ارتجاج السوائل التيهية, ومن ثم حصول تموجات في السائل الموجود في القوقعة وبالتالي يؤدي إلى انحناء الخلايا الشعرية الموجودة في أوتار كورتي , مما سيؤدي إلى تنشيط النهايات العصبية التي تقوم بإرسال إشارات عصبية عبر العصب السمعي إلى الدماغ لتتم معالجة المعلومات السمعية و تفسيرها لتحصل عملية السمع.

يصطلح على عدم القدرة على سماع أي صوت بالـ الصمم Hearing Loss or Deafness . أن أسباب الصمم متعددة... يعود بعضها إلى مرحلة ما قبل الولادة, وينجم بعضها الآخر من عوامل متعددة مثل الوراثة أوالإصابة بعدوى فيروسية في عمر مبكر أو عند التعرض لحادثة كالتعرض لصوت قوي يسفر عن فقدان هذه الحاسة. معظم الأشخاص الذين لديهم درجة معينة من السمع المتبقي وخاصة في مجال الترددات المنخفضة هم فاقدو السمع بصورة جزئية فهم علمياً لا يطلق عليهم اسم الصم، بل معاقي السمع أو ضعاف السمع Hard Hearing فالصمم هو الفقد الكامل للحاسة السمعية، بما يناظر العمى الذي هو فقد كامل للإبصار وليس ضعف النظر فحسب. هذا السمع الوظيفي يمكن تقويته وتحسينه بالتدريب أو من خلال استخدام أجهزة متخصصة كالمعينات السمعية Hearing Aids التي تمكن المعاق سمعياً من فهم الأصوات الموجودة في بيئته ، كما أن نوعية الأصوات التي يخرجها ناتجة عن عدم قدرته على سماع الكلام أو متابعته ، لذلك فهي ليست ناتجة عن عيب في ذات كلامه. لهذا السبب فان التدريب السمعي واستخدام السماعات الطبية بشكل مبكر ضروريان لمعظم الإفراد المعاقين سمعياً.


مع النصف الثاني من القرن الماضي بدأ العلماء في محاولة جادة لحل مشكلة فاقدي السمع بصورة كاملة ، حيث بدأ حلم تعويض حاسة السمع المفقود بصورة كلية يتبلور شيئاً فشيئاً ، بعد ان كان في عداد المستحيل ، مع تقدم علوم الطب والهندسة والفهم الأعمق لخصائص السمع بما يتواكب مع تقدم علم الفيزياء، بما فيه من فهم أعمق لطبيعة الصوت وانتقاله في الأوساط المختلفة، وكذلك فهم أسلوب تحويل الإشارات السمعية الصوتية المعقدة إلى نبضات كهربائية ذات جوانب وصفات متعددة جداً وشديدة التعقيد، بحيث تتوازى بدقة مع خصائص الموجة الصوتية والفهم الأعمق لطبيعة الفعالية الكهربائية لدماغ الإنسان ، وأيضا مع التقدم التقني الهائل في تطبيقات الهندسة الطبية وتصميم الأجهزة الإلكترونية.

من كل هذه القواعد المتقدمة انطلقت فكرة ما يسمى بالـ الأذن الصناعية Artificial Bionic Ear أو القوقعة السمعية المزروعة Implant Cochlear. 
أن مبدأ عمل هذه المنظومة يقوم على محاولة محاكاة الآليات السمعية (الصالحة) التي تتركز في الأذن البشرية ومراكزها العصبية داخل الجهاز العصبي المركزي للأصم. حيث تم تطوير أجهزة إلكترونية دقيقة ومعقدة تقوم بتحويل الذبذبات الصوتية (الميكانيكية) بما فيها من تضاغطات وتخلخلات موجية يتم إلتقاطها بواسطة ميكروفون Microphone إلى نبضات كهربائية عن طريق معالج إشارة متخصص .Signal Processorتمتاز هذه النبضات بخصائص موازية لخصائص الصوت المنشئ لها أولاً فيما سيختص المعالج الإلكتروني الذي يحاكي عمل الأذن الداخلية بترجمة التضاغطات والتخلخلات إلى تيار كهربائي محفز عن طريق شبكة من الأقطاب Electrodes Array تكون مزروعة داخل القوقع وتكون موزعة بشكل منظم بحيث يختص كل قطب منها بنقل التيار الكهربائي المترجم عن الصوت والمعبر عنه حسب تردده و شدته إلى مناطق تحفيز الجهاز السمعي للمراكز العصبية المختصة في الدماغ.

إن هذه الأذن الصناعية الجديدة ليست سماعة للأذن ولا تضخم الأصوات لضعاف السمع، بل هي أذن اصطناعية كاملة تعيد القدرة على السمع لمن فقدها، بعد زراعتها تحت الجلد مباشرة في مؤخرة الرأس
حيث يتم توصيلها بالجهاز العصبي مباشرة عبر وصلة كهربائية لتقوم بتحويل الأصوات إلى إشارات كهربائية وترسلها إلى العصب السمعي الرئيسي مباشرة.
وستساعد هذه الأذن على التقاط الأصوات المحيطة، وتحليلها بشكل دقيق، وإجراء تعديلات صوتية عليها عن طريق تضخيم كل صوت بشكل منفصل عن الآخر، وذلك تبعًا لشدة الصوت ومكان صدوره، حيث يستطيع الشخص تحديد المصدر واتباعه بسهولة بخاصة في الأماكن التي يعلو فيها الضجيج كما من الممكن أن تزرع هذه الأذن بشكل كامل في الداخل دون الحاجة إلى أجهزة خارجية توصل بالجهاز العصبي وبذلك ستصبح مقاومة للماء والتأثيرات الخارجية الأخرى.

تمثل هذه الأذن الصناعية ثورة جذرية في حياة الصم حيث سيصبح بالإمكان تدارك الحالة عند الأطفال الصم، قبل أن يتكون الجزء السمعي في الدماغ بشكل كامل، مما يعني أن الطفل سيتمكَّن من تعلُّم الكلام، كما لو كان سمعه مشوشًاً مما سيؤثر وبشكل كبير وإيجابي على تطوير الجوانب الاجتماعية والنفسية في شخصيته وممارسة نشاطاته بشكل طبيعي تقريباًُ أسوة بباقي أقرانه. 

زملائي الأعزاء .....
بعد هذه المقدمة ( العربية ) ستجدون في الرابط التالي محاضرة - Power Point - تتضمن ملاحظات تفصيلية ومرتسمات توضيحية اكثر عن هذا الموضوع الشيق والمهم :

http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Artificial Ear.ppS

أدعو من الله رب العالمين أن أكون قد وفقت في طرح تلك المادة العلمية والتي تهم العديد من اخواننا في الأنسانية في شتى بقاع العالم ..... 

م . حـــســــــــــــــــــــنـيـــــــــــن الـعــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (14 أبريل 2007)

لك الشكر الجزيل .... وكل ما يقال بحقك قليل


----------



## nader12 (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللك الخير عن المقال


----------



## saad-ssa (18 أبريل 2007)

اثابك الله وسدد خطاك​


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على هذا الملف . هل يمكن أن ترسل لنا ملف يشرح استخدام جهاز DIP فى الاذن الصناعية . وملف يشرح استخدام اجهزة :
Audiometer
Tympanometer
Auto Acoustic emission
ENG


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على الشرح واان امكن رفع الملف مرة ثانية لانه غير موجود


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزتي المهندسة الطبية ... أشكرك جداً على مروركي الكريم وكلماتكي الطيبة ... وأعتذر جداً عن الخلل الموجود ... إليكي الرابط القادم ... http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Artificial Ear.pps ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله .... 

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب يجازيك كل خير مشكور على الملف


----------



## صفاء الدهر (6 أبريل 2009)

*طلب مساعده عاجله*

ارجو مساعدتكم في مشروعي سماعه اذن طبيه تقوم علي مبدء عزل الضجيج عن الشخص الذي يرتديها


----------



## صفاء الدهر (6 أبريل 2009)

*طلب مساعده عاجله (صفاء الدهر)*

ارجو مساعدتكم في مشروعي سماعه اذن طبيه تقوم علي مبدء عزل الضجيج عن الشخص الذي يرتديها


----------

